# Italian style frog legs



## salt and pepper (Dec 29, 2011)

Italian style frog legs: deep fried ,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 spicy hot tomato sauce.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 29, 2011)

salt and pepper said:


> Italian style frog legs: deep fried ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That looks really, really good, S&P. I've loved frogs legs since I was a child. Your version looks fantastic!

Where do you buy your frogs legs?


----------



## CraigC (Dec 29, 2011)

Man, I knew the Italians weren't that fond of the French, but this must be akin to war!

Craig


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing French about them (no wine) Ha. I buy them at a grocery store or at a produce co. that caters to resturants. They come in 5# boxes or by the pound in the store. Of corse you can get them on line too.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 29, 2011)

salt and pepper said:


> Nothing French about them (no wine) Ha. I buy them at a grocery store or at a produce co. that caters to resturants. They come in 5# boxes or by the pound in the store. Of corse you can get them on line too.


 
Zoom!

Craig


----------

